# Pkg upgrade pkg not working under 10.2p7 ?



## Peacekeeper2000 (Nov 26, 2015)

I have one 10.1-RELEASE, 10.2-RELEASE and 10.211-CURRENT as _Parallel_ VM's on my Mac. A couple of days an upgrade is pending for all machines from pkg(8) 1.6.1 -> 1.6.2.

While the upgrade as `# pkg upgrade pkg` worked fine under 10.1 it won't work under 10.2-RELEASE or -CURRENT. Is this a known bug or did I miss something ?


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 26, 2015)

I upgraded pkg(8) a few days ago on two boxes, but I used portmaster(8). Both succeeded without issue.


----------



## Peacekeeper2000 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes, portmaster(8) and a build of pkg(8) may working, but the `pkg upgrade pkg` doesn't. As these are VM's I don't want to build any port ( so even portmaster is not available). On my 10.1-RELEASE-p24 server it has also worked out to do the upgrade. Just with the 10.2 versions it looks like a common failure. Sometimes the `pkg upgrade` reacts more like `pkg update`. I already reviewed the errata list and bug reports, but haven't found an entry.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2015)

Try `pkg-static bootstrap -f`.


----------



## Peacekeeper2000 (Nov 27, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Try `pkg-static bootstrap -f`.


Hmm, ok, that is a workaround to get pkg to a new version through re-installation.  What will happen with the pkg DB ? 
Anyhow, I tried the workaround and it also doesn't work: it reinstalls pkg-1.6.1 instead of pkg 1.6.2
... strange ...


----------

